# New Lake Livingston ride



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

I have fished for two years in my 185 tracker dodging the wind. To run out in mid lake and when the wind would pick up a little I would run back. It always made me nervous since I was fishing by myself. I broke down and bought me a new ride. 210 coastal Nautic Star. Maybe I can fish a little longer. Now I need to book a trip with Loy to show me how to use my 7 HDI. So if you see me stop by and say hi.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Did you ask the wife first!just kidding.Nice ride!!!


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Nice boat. Say hello when u pass my sea hunt 186


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Nice rig Ducktracker. You will be able to get around in that. Congrats


Cast your burden on the Lord, and He shall sustain You;


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Now that's a lake Livingston rig there !!! Where did ya buy it ?


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Congrtas!!!
That looks like a nice safe ride.


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Bought it at boat show from Texas Marine on 45 but finally picked it up this weekend. Hope to get on lake soon and see how she does. Test drove it on Conroe Monday while front was blowing in and I didn't get wet. But had to wear coveralls. Wife said it was to cold for her.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

If I ever get out of the bass boat business the Nauctic Star sure looks appealing.


----------



## Lake Livingston Adventures (Mar 15, 2013)

Nice Rig!


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Nice ride, I'll hit you up when out there. Congratz!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Nice ride ducktracker! You can go where you want to now :>)


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

Very nice!!! I like!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

Yes sir,


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Sweet ride!


----------



## bvpurvis (Feb 24, 2014)

nice ride, i pick up my frontier 2104 tomorrow


----------



## juror81 (Jul 21, 2011)

Sweet ride DT. Congrats.


----------



## Jwsops (Mar 7, 2013)

COOL!!! see you in the lake.~~


----------



## seacer (Dec 9, 2012)

*Nautic Star 2110 Sport*

HI

I bought the Nautic Star 2110 over a year ago and love it, I use it primarily on L.L. and works well. I just installed the jack plate, Power Pole and Ipilot and work well in L.L.

Searacer


----------



## cigar (Aug 19, 2013)

Looks like a fish catcher.
Nice rig.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

That'll work! Congrats!


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

If you see folks following you put a sign on that great looking boat that says I am not Shadslinger!!


----------



## Jwsops (Mar 7, 2013)

RAYSOR said:


> If you see folks following you put a sign on that great looking boat that says I am not Shadslinger!!


Hahaha. That's good one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

After they fish around me it want take them long to figure out this guy can't fish to good. Lol


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Very nice rig!!! You should have no problem if the wind picks up now.


----------

